# 18" Staggered



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm doing some research on a staggered 18" setup but the information in the sticky at the top makes me ???

Can someone explain why I would want a shorter sidewall on the front tires versus the rear as outlined in this piece of the sticky:

"18's
By far the best way to go!!

Front:
18x8 w/ a 245/40/18 tire - fit is perfect
18x8.5 w/ 255/40/18 - again sticks out too far

Rear:
18x9 w/ a 275/35/18 tire - fit is perfect

Recommendation for 18" wheels: *Without a doubt the best set is 18x8 up front with 245/45/18 matched with 18x9 out back w/ 275/35/18. *This set looks great, fits porportionally and lets you pick up some width out back. The ride quality is also great."


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, a 245/40/18 and a 275/35/18 have about the same size sidewall and the same OD - 25.7 in and 25.6 in.
The sidewall numbers are ratios of the thread width to the sidewall size.

Larry


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok. Since I don't have drag bags and I'm not doing any fender work I can't use 275's in the rear for fear of rubbing. (From what I've read/been told)

Assuming 265 is the widest I can go in the rear, should I go

Front: 245/40 tires (18x8 40 ET wheels)

Rear: 265/35 tires (18x9.5 45 ET wheels)

Or would there be a better tire combo for those wheels?


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

What are the offsets to this wheels? That will determine what tire size you can run without fender modifications.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1QWIK7 said:


> What are the offsets to this wheels? That will determine what tire size you can run without fender modifications.


Well the stock wheels are 48mm offset and 275s don't really fit in well on those so it would have to be greater than that. . . hard to do with most wheels


----------

